# Going through



## Jets (Nov 8, 2021)

I do know where to start or what to do after 9 years of marriage I am losing the love of my life and I don't want to, he doesn't love me anymore. Where to start healing?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What happened?


----------

